# Looking for iMovie Special Effects plug-ins



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Hi...

I'n looking for iMovie Special Effects plug-ins. Particularly things like explosions, lasers, etc...


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Here is standalone software that you might be interested in: http://fxhome.com/ (formerly AlamDV)

Also, check out http://www.virtix.com/ they make a wide array of plug-ins.

Cheers,


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

http://www.geethree.com/DEMOSET.html

8 Sets of plugins for iMovie, I am sure you can find something you are looking for there.


----------

